# Big Discount at Lowe's!



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

Stopped in on way home today, 75% off on all x-mas stuff. Picked up some Lemax type figures and electric street lamps for next to nothing.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The Lowes near me Had almost nothing left on Wed morning. 98 % of their x mass stuff was gone. I was looking for Icesicle lights. Thought the last day would be a bargin. All they had was on 3 tables and two racks.

I went to Home Depot Same story. I ended up at Ace harware. Got 5 sets of icesicle lights for 12 bucks.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Our Lowes had already packed away 99% of their Christmas stuff (into these big boxes on pallets -- taped shut) by noon LAST Saturday and were busily refilling all the empty shelves with spring bulbs and Easter stuff. K-Mart had already converted about half their Christmas aisles to Valentines stuff as well... They gripe about slow holiday sales, then on the Saturday before Christmas (traditionally the busiest shopping day of the year, even bigger than Black Friday)... all they have is VALENTINE'S and EASTER stuff out? For some reason the word 'Stupido' comes to mind


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I went to Lowes, got a couple on a bench, a bit small for 1:22,5 so they may be in a background somewhere? 70% off. 

I went then to the Home Depot across the street for the first time in about two or more years and quickly remembered why I never go there anymore. They had some Christmas stuff at 50% off and others sans any discount. I got some streetlights that will be used for a station.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

The Home Depot here had a small section dedicated to left over Christmas stuff - but they had almost *nothing* left as far as the little figurine thingies go. I am vaguely astonished that people actually bought all that (and they had quite a pile of it). I contemplated picking up one of the very few things they had left, a sort of carnival stand type deal which I seemed to remember being close to 1/24th, but decided against it (today anyhow).


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I went into Lowes today and they still had some stuff left! I got five of the LeMax sets and they were all the larger sets (i.e., two people on a bench sharing a coke, man with BIG flower cart, a couple horses with hay, animals on/around a butter churn, and two guys holding a sling with a separate BIG fish) ALL for under $7 including tax.

They even still had one each of the large church and house with the alternating LEDs that play music/sounds left, but I think they are a bit small, not suitable for long-term outdoor use, and didn't need them. (May have been good for club raffle though.)

Was hoping for the fire engine, but no such luck.

Anyway, not to shabby.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Stopped in at lowes today and they had some cypress trees for $2.00 each they were $6.98 so bought a bunch. Came home and planted them in our garden hope they will be ok through the winter. The ticket on the trees said they can go minus 10. We live in zone 5 ohio time will tell


----------

